# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HelB 1002

## Anonymous

Onko kenelläkään tietoa tuosta HelB:n #1002:sta? Auto ollut poissa poikkeuksellisen pitkään.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa tuosta HelB:n #1002:sta? Auto ollut poissa poikkeuksellisen pitkään.


Ei kannata luottaa bussitutkan dataan täysin. Autossa on LIJ-vikaa ollut jo ainakin joulukuusta asti. Vara-autona toimii nyt kesäliikenteen aikaan.

----------


## 8.6

Ei vaikuta järkevältä käyttää LIJ-vikaista kalustoa kesäliikenteessä, kun muutakin saman ikäistä olisi vapaana. Eihän tuossa tiettävästi ole turvaohjaamoakaan, eli sekään ei ole syynä.

----------


## aki

Tiistaina 28.4 näyttää tutkan mukaan olleen iltapäivällä muutaman lähdön verran linjoilla 69 ja 70.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tiistaina 28.4 näyttää tutkan mukaan olleen iltapäivällä muutaman lähdön verran linjoilla 69 ja 70.


Saman tutkan historiassa on tuollaista tietoa https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus . Eli 28.4. linjoilla 69 ja 70. 12,3., 4.3., 2,3. ja 24. - 26.4. linjalla 615, jos siis tieto akkuraattia?

----------


## kuukanko

Näinkin sen eilen 69:llä, joten ihan oikeasti oli siellä.

----------

